# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Gallery >  >  04/14/2009 - The Epic Dream

## KingYoshi

April 14, 2009
*Normal Dream 71: The Epic Dream*
around 6:30am

Category - _Adventure_


The dream started with me as a young 8 year old boy. The entire dream was being narrated by myself. I was playing on the edge of the woods. A bright light appeared in the woods, so I went to check it out. It was a young girl about my age who looked like an angel. She took my hand and gave me a kiss. She smiled and told me to follow her. About that time I heard horses, and some men from the village road up to me and began firing arrows at the girl. She turned and flew off deep into the woods. One of the men was apparently my father and he said, "Stay away from these forests. Those elves are not like us! I don't want to catch you in here again." I just stared at where she had disappeared and hoped I would meet her again. The dream then skipped ahead.

I was now a 20-30 year old male and I was foraging the same woods from my childhood. I had apparently went there everyday looking for the same girl. Suddenly I was approached by a walking tree. Somehow, I knew he was a traveling vendor and knew that traveling trees were always expensive. It talked very slowly like the ones in LOTR (Lord of the Rings). It told me it had fresh bear, wolf, and calacta (?) meat for half the price of anywhere else, plus he was throwing in a sacred item. I asked him what the catch was and he said, "The sacred item is very valuable and rare, but it draws in evil." It sounded like an adventure so I told him I would take the deal. I followed him through the woods and I purchased the meat and he gave me a bottle of a mysterious glowing red liquid. I was on my way back to the village when a tall wizard resembling Merlin approached me. He said, "You have something very valuable, yes. I think you should follow me." He told me he was going to lead me to the valley of the elves and they would inform me of what I needed to do next. He said I was the one from the prophecy.

Next thing I remember, we were both riding through a dense swamp on top of these large reptilian creatures that resembled large turtles without shells. I told him I had never before left the shire (lol, I don't think I was a hobbit though). He was telling me all about the dangers of the real magical world. I can't remember everything he said, but he showed me many creatures. He showed me glass frogs, which were transparent frogs that glistened under the sun and were barely visible. He showed me these large brown lilly pad-like plants that sang like frogs whenever you touched them. He also showed me these red and white striped eel-like fish that had sharp poisonous barbs all over their bodies. He lured a small one from under the water and it leapt into the air and flared it's spines as it entered a violent twisting motion and drifted toward the wizard. He shot lightning out of his staff and disinigrated the creature. He said that it may not have looked fierce, but a full grown adult can be up to 7 feet long. 

We traveled farther through the swamp and came upon a deep pool in the swamp. We climbed up onto a rock and he showed me one of the sinister eels that was swimming in the pool. It was around 5 feet long. He warned that one barb from a fish this size could kill you in only 10 minutes. He told me that the y weren't the worse creature to be found in this swamp. He said a large aquatic dragon known as the "Aquias" lived here and there were many aggressive snakes called, "The Guardians of the Swamp" that grew to 30 feet in length. We climbed back on our turtle-like creatures, I was now a little freaked out, and the dream skipped ahead.

We were apparently in the next town. We went through the town and met a woman who had now joined our party. She carried a camera with her and told us she was a photographer. She agreed to show us around town and lead us through the mountain pass if we let her journey with us. She went into a random building saying she was going to change her film and use the restroom, but I smelled something suspicious. I spyed on her and she was talking to a man in a hooded cloak. I couldn't see his face, but he told her to lead us into the mountain pass and into the Soul Caverns. He said he would pay her with eternal life whenever she completed her task. I waited until she came back outisde and I stabbed her with my sword, took the map she had and her camera. I explained to the wizard and he agreed she needed to die. 

It was just getting dark and there was a grand festival going on. There was a wooden roller coaster-like ride that skimmed the top of the beautiful lake that outlined the area. There were fire works and music playing in the background. We were camped out on top of the hill above all the dancing villagers who were celebrating the birth of a child. The wizard told me they were Toilyns. A race of human that only lived on this lake. They celebrated birth and death the same way. He informed me they could become dangerous once the clock struck midnight, that is why we were keeping our distance. Me and the wizard smoked out of a pipe which was filled with ganja and talked about the journey ahead. 

I took a nap and the next thing I remember was being woken up and the wizard said, "We must leave now." I got up and we picked up our bags and I looked down over the hill and saw a wild fire and much destruction. The villagers were now gray skinned and resembled a mix between a demon and a wolf. They had red eyes, long sharp claws, wolf head and a human body. I now knew what happened at mid-night. The demon-like humans had spotted our camp and were running after us. The wizrd said, "Quickly now! Lets go!" We ran for a short distance and mounted these ostrich-like birds that took off into the air. I looked back at the ground and saw the wolf demon people screaming in anger. I turned and felt my heart racing. I awoke shortly after.

----------


## Evercy

Wow. I like this dream alot! It has a nice magical fantasy setting. I wish I could have a dream like this  :smiley:

----------


## Baron Samedi

Kickass! 

Remember watching The Fellowship of the Ring, when Gandalf said, "this is some good pipeweed!" and all the stoners in the audience laughed? It happened every time, I am sure!

One of my dream goals is to smoke some dream ganja.



glass frog!

----------


## Dragon Wolf

These are one of the best dreams I've ever read, how long did it last, or felt like. ex:  a few days but only slept for 8 hours.

----------


## KingYoshi

Glad you enjoyed it. Yeah, it was definately one of those dreams that felt like it lasted forever. The dream seemed to span over several days, but in reality it lasted an hour or hour and a half in waking life, at the most.

----------


## epicdreamer371

i wish you could of met the angle 20 years later and fell in love in the dream!
that would of been awesome
 :smiley:  i congratulate for the epicness

----------


## Ladon

Yes +1 to epicness :p Too bad the story isn't coherent like it would be in a film, like the person above said... You meeting the 'angel' again 'n stuff  :wink2: 
Nice read!

----------


## TheLight

Woah, what an epic dream! 
I envy you for having such cool dreams KingYoshi   :tongue2:

----------


## Harrow

Indeed epic! The creatures that are beautifull but deadly sound amazing.

----------

